# Como adaptar modulo de potencia RF 135-175MHZ a frecuencia comercial FM 88-108MHZ



## adrian sala (Nov 21, 2011)

Hola Amigos

Conseguí este Modulo de Potencia RF de una radio de banda VHF-FM vertex ftl-2011,
el asunto es que usa transistores que se pueden emplear en lineales RF para FM comercial 88-108MHZ;
tiene un 2sc2539 como transistor de entrada de una potencia de W14 y después como transistor final un 2sc2630 de aproximados w40-w50;
la única diferencia general que encuentro en este modulo es que no tiene capacitores variables (trimmers) como los tradicionales lineales RF que llevan las FM comerciales,
quisiera que me ayuden a adaptarlo para mi TX Verónica de W1.
Adjunto una foto del modulo.
No quiero probarlo directamente sin estar seguro que no se dañe por sobre excitación.
Espero puedan comentar y sacarme dudas de este modulo.

Gracias y Saludos!


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 22, 2011)

adrian sala dijo:


> Hola Amigos
> 
> Conseguí este Modulo de Potencia RF de una radio de banda VHF-FM vertex ftl-2011,
> el asunto es que usa transistores que se pueden emplear en lineales RF para FM comercial 88-108MHZ;
> ...



Hola...conozco el modulo y trabaja entre los 100mW de entrada y los 200mW maximo 400mW el problema va a ser que tienes que cambiar todas las bobinas y capacitores SMD por que como bien notaste no tienen trimers. Los que tienen una letra A marcada cerca del TR de salida son de rango bajo (137Mhz a 160mhz) y los que tienen la letra C son del rango alto hasta (148 a 174Mhz) el tuyo se nota en la fotografiá que es C.
Debes hacerle un atenuador a la entrada para bajar la potencia de 1W que dispones.

Ric.


----------



## adrian sala (Nov 22, 2011)

Gracias por la respuesta ricbevi

bien ire detallando de a paso para no perderme.
las bobinas es fácil, ya tengo unas echas de un lineal fracasado que intente hacer con el mismo transistor 2sc2630, Adjunto foto, pondría esas bobinas en lugar de las otras.
ahora en cuanto a los capacitores SMD, sacaría donde supuestamente irían los trimmers, verdad? y pondría por tema de espacio los murata chiquitos en la entrada y entre los dos transistores, a la salida tendría que hacer una pequeña placa para alojar bobinas grandes y trimmers de porcelana.
después hay un montón de resistencias SMD por todos lados.
lo que voy hacer es dibujar el esquemático así todos vemos bien como esta formado este modulo para que con solo una mirada ya me puedan ayudar a hacer los cambios.
intente conseguir el diagrama por la web pero no lo encuentro, si alguien dispone de este plano por favor lo comparta.

Gracias y Saludos!


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 22, 2011)

adrian sala dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta ricbevi
> 
> bien ire detallando de a paso para no perderme.
> las bobinas es fácil, ya tengo unas echas de un lineal fracasado que intente hacer con el mismo transistor 2sc2630, Adjunto foto, pondría esas bobinas en lugar de las otras.
> ...



Acá te adjunto lo que estas buscando. El llamas "lineal"(que es solo un amplificador clase C y no es lineal) veo en la foto que tiene errores conceptuales como que el filtro de salida de armónicos NUNCA DEBE estar EN LINEA con la bobina tanque del TR de salida(cosa que están alineadas) y si es posible deben separarse con tabiques metálicos para eficientar su función. Una cosa es diseñar(mediante calculo y dibujo) un circuito electrónico y máxime en RF y otra distinta es ponerlo en marcha y que funcione. 
Otra cosa que noto es que cadenas de amplificadores diseñadas originalmente para una serie de transistores es reemplazado alegremente por cualquier juego de distintos TR y pretenden que funcione con los valores intactos. Las cosas se calculan ya que distintos TR presentan distintas "cargas" tanto a la entrada como a la salida aun a la misma frecuencia de trabajo(algo similar a los anteojos recetados). Te adjunto (si bien no es un ejemplo a seguir en cuanto a la prolijidad, etc. pero esta trabajando en una FM comercial)una etapa de salida que se excita con 50mW a 100mW con la cadena 2N4427,2SC1971,2SC2630.No tengo mas datos ya que solo repare dicho equipo y ocasionalmente tome dicha fotografiá. 
Espero que tengas suerte, saludos.

Ric.


----------



## adrian sala (Nov 22, 2011)

Hola ricbevi

Gracias por tu ayuda, se agradece por las molestias tomadas.
tomare en cuenta lo del filtro, tenia conocimiento que era mejor colocar las bobinas unas de otras a 90º, pero como vi el diseño de otra placa ice el filtro y despues lo adoce a la placa que arme y quedaron todas las bobinas así en linea.
este lineal así tal cual lo saque del foro, adjunto diagrama.
el problema de mi placa es que me quemaba el 1º transistor el 2sc1971, así que lo abandone.
retoque la placa que me enviaste ricbevi, la di vuelta y marque bien las pistas, para ver con el diagrama que me enviaste y los datashet de los transistores para ver si me conviene usar esa placa o directamente sacar los transistores y montarlos en una placa nueva.
también tengo una foto del modulo que me muestras con el 2sc1971 y 2sc2630, que me lo mando un amigo, tal vez abra que copiarla, pero colocar el c2539 en vez del c1971.
ahora a mirar los esquemas y ver que se queda y que se va, si son muchos los componentes que se van, tendré que armar una placa nueva, así que también a buscar si hay alguna ya lista en la web para copiar con estos dos transistores.

Gracias y Saludos!


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 23, 2011)

adrian sala dijo:


> Hola ricbevi
> 
> Gracias por tu ayuda, se agradece por las molestias tomadas.
> tomare en cuenta lo del filtro, tenia conocimiento que era mejor colocar las bobinas unas de otras a 90º, pero como vi el diseño de otra placa ice el filtro y despues lo adoce a la placa que arme y quedaron todas las bobinas así en linea.
> ...



La imagen que te paso tu amigo es la misma que yo subí. Es la misma etapa de salida.
El 2SC1971 si se quema es por temperatura o que lo estés pasando de excitación o bien que auto oscile. Comienza por ponerle un buen disipador, amura lo bien contra el mismo con grasa siliconada, coloca una resistencia en serie de 10ohms con la bobina choque del colector del mismo de 1 o 2W de carbón no cerámica no de alambre. Comienza con poca excitación y ajusta toda la etapa a máximo y subesela de a poco hasta alcanzar entre unos 200mw y 300mw en la entrada y retira la resistencia y dale la ultima retocada. Tiene que alcanzar los 40W totales a la salida. También puedes con una fuente variable empezar a alimentar la etapa del 2SC1971 con 8V e irse lo subiendo hasta alcanzar el rendimiento optimo. Esa etapa soporta bien hasta los 14.5Vdc.
El problema no esta en el circuito ni en los TR solo en la dedicación y corrección de problemas hasta la puesta a punto final y en no cometer errores como los del pasa bajos a la salida y los retorno de masa. Otra cosa Bajale el Q a los choques de colector mediante resistencia de carbón en paralelo como aparece en la imagen que subiste que tiene 2 R de 270ohms en paralelo entre ellas y con el choque. 
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## adrian sala (Nov 23, 2011)

Gracias ricbevi

Si debe ser la sobre excitacion, ya que yo alimentaba el 2sc1971 con w1,2 directamente del verónica, por que se quemaba al instante de prenderlo, no daba siquiera medicion, siempre alimentado con 14V,
también le estaban faltando las resistencias en paralelo con los choque vk200,
estoy seguro que el 2sc2630 no esta quemado, pero ahora que tengo el 2sc2539, quiero alimentar con este al 2sc2630,
ya que tengo entendido que al c2539 (w14-w17) se lo puede alimentar desde 500mw hasta w2, pero por precaución lo haré con 500mw, para lograr entre w40-w60 final con el 2sc2630.
haré placas separadas, para los dos transistores.
he estado buscando esquema para el 2539 y lo único que encontré es el del datashet y solo uno mas que es para Handys:

http://circuitdiagram.net/15w-fm-rf-amplifier-with-2sc2539.html
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/MitsubishiElectricCorporation/mXsruwu.pdf

El primer esquema es el de Handys y el segundo del datashet, son distintos, sera que copio fielmente el circuito del datashet para después alimentar al c2630?

Gracias y Saludos!


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 24, 2011)

adrian sala dijo:


> Gracias ricbevi
> 
> Si debe ser la sobre excitacion, ya que yo alimentaba el 2sc1971 con w1,2 directamente del verónica, por que se quemaba al instante de prenderlo, no daba siquiera medicion, siempre alimentado con 14V,
> también le estaban faltando las resistencias en paralelo con los choque vk200,
> ...



El primer circuito es el que yo armaría...las R para bajar el Q no van en las VK200 si no en la bobina de 4 o 5 vueltas de alambre que va al colector del transistor que es un choque de RF para que no se derive esta al +B . Observa la imagen que vos subiste que te paso tú amigo en el colector del 2SC1979 están presente. Presta especial atención a la sobre excitación debido a que con 4 o 5w te tiene que alcanzar para excitar al 2SC2630 y que entregue 40W(es a lo que trabaja en los equipos comerciales NO MAS)a la salida y con el TR anterior era lo máximo que daba pero con este tenes 15W disponible y ya viste lo que pasa!!!.

Ric.


----------



## adrian sala (Nov 27, 2011)

Gracias por la información ricbevi

Entonces montaré el 2sc2539 con el primer diagrama y tendré una potencia de w15 disponible para exitar un transistor de mas potencia en el futuro como por ejemplo un 2sc2782, ya que para el 2sc2630 es demasiado.
En cuanto a tener w40 lo que hice fue colocar a mi placa abandonada  el 2sc1971 con el agregado de las dos resistencias en paralelo de 270 en el colector junto con la bobina de choque, también agregué una resistencia de 100homs en paralelo del vk200 en la entrada del transistor, otra cosa que modifique es que en la entrada de voltaje saqué un electrolítico de 1uf y coloque dos por 10uf, uno para cada rama de alimentación de los transistores.
la parte del 2sc2630 la deje sin montar,
alimente la placa con 500mw desde el verónica y obtuve W5 y no quise exprimir mas ya que es suficiente para la próxima etapa según expertos, así que a no tocar masss!!!.
asta acá estamos igual que antes ya que este transistor se quemaba cuando soldaba el otro transistor con eso bastaba para que se queme este, ya que por mas que le de corriente o no al 2sc2630 igualmente quemaba el c1971.
Pregunto, cera necesario colocar estas dos resistencias en el colector también del otro transistor? en la foto de la placa no están.
esta foto es de los W5 que obtuve con el 2sc1971, no quiero soldar el otro hasta estar seguro que no se me va a volver a quemar.

Disculpen mi desprolijidad en la placa.

Gracias y Saludos!


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 30, 2011)

adrian sala dijo:


> Gracias por la información ricbevi
> 
> Entonces montaré el 2sc2539 con el primer diagrama y tendré una potencia de w15 disponible para exitar un transistor de mas potencia en el futuro como por ejemplo un 2sc2782, ya que para el 2sc2630 es demasiado.
> En cuanto a tener w40 lo que hice fue colocar a mi placa abandonada  el 2sc1971 con el agregado de las dos resistencias en paralelo de 270 en el colector junto con la bobina de choque, también agregué una resistencia de 100homs en paralelo del vk200 en la entrada del transistor, otra cosa que modifique es que en la entrada de voltaje saqué un electrolítico de 1uf y coloque dos por 10uf, uno para cada rama de alimentación de los transistores.
> ...



Como lo tenes ahora baja la excitación hasta tener no mas de 3W a la salida del 2SC1971. No es necesario que coloques las R en el choque del 2SC2630 por ahora. Levanta el VK200 que alimenta al 2SC1971 y disminuye la tensión de alimentación de la etapa en un par de voltios para ver que pasa(puede ser colocándole 2 o 3 diodos 1N5408 en serie para sumar la caída individual de 0.7v de cada uno de ellos) y así coloca el 2SC2630.
Lo que te esta pasando es que la impedancia de entrada del 2sc2630 no es de 50ohms que es la que vos estas usando para ajustar sin el y la sobre exitacion del 2sc1971 mas la desadaptacion  de impedancia entre dicha etapa(ROE) y la entrada del 2sc2630 es lo que hace que se incremente el consumo del 1971 y se queme por exceso de consumo y no te da tiempo a ajustar nada y adaptar la misma. Si no quere quemar nada debes empezar los ajuste con una tensión inferior a la de trabajo e ir incrementando la misma de apoco y reajustando viendo la estabilidad de todo el sistema. Un motor de automóvil de carrera no se prueba "a fondo"(a máxima potencia desde el arranque inicial) si no que se va probando desde abajo y viendo que pasa. 

Ric.


----------



## adrian sala (Nov 30, 2011)

Exelente!!!

Que cátedra me estas dando ricbevi , muchas gracias!
tomare cada detalle y lo llevare a cabo, cuando uno es inexperto pasan estas cosas de quemar por los apurones y no tener cuidado, haré con cuidado y a conciencia,

Gracias!!!

encontre foto  de la placa con el esquema del 2sc2539, para tener en cuenta.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 2, 2013)

me he encontrado con los dos transistores, el c2539 y el c2630, pues voy a ver que hago con estos dos! por lo pronto esta interesante el diagrama con el 2539


----------



## elgriego (Nov 2, 2013)

adrian sala dijo:


> Exelente!!!
> 
> 
> 
> encontre foto  de la placa con el esquema del 2sc2539, para tener en cuenta.



Hola ,si no me equivoco  Ese es el disipador de un viejo y querido,vhf ,de fabricacion Nacional,muy usado por los servicios de transportes(Taxis),pero no recuerdo si es de un kombi
cristalero,o de algun equipo mas actual con pll.

Felicitaciones por el proyecto.

Saludos.


----------



## exetv (Nov 2, 2013)

amigo adrian, el amplificador con 2sc1971+ 2sc2630 anda perfecto, yo le elimine nomas los capacitores ceramicos de 33 47 y 22 pf y le deje los capacitores variables nomas, ah, en vez de usar transistores exitadores 2n4427 uso 2n3866 y te aseguro que anda bien, saludos amigos


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 3, 2013)

exetv, tienes el esquematico de ese amplificador? cuenco como con 10 unidades del 2n3866


----------



## exetv (Nov 3, 2013)

en el #5 esta como se construye el lineal, a mi me anda bien con las reformas mencionadas anteriormente y lo hago funcionar con el tx veronica pero los dos transistores finales del veronica son 2n3866, espero haberme expresado bien, saludos


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 3, 2013)

gracias!! lo que veo ahi es que mi problema sera el vk200! son muy escasos por aqui!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 3, 2013)

LeonKennedy dijo:


> gracias!! lo que veo ahi es que mi problema sera el vk200! son muy escasos por aqui!


Hola a todos , Bueno lo bendito choke VK200 puede sener sacado de viejos monitores coloridos para PC ( ordenadores personales) marca "LG".
Quanto a circuitos amplificadores para FM que enpleiam los transistores 2SC2539 y 2SC2630 eses pueden sener facilmente encontrados en la Internet bastando buscar por "Imagens", hay una infinidad dels .
!Fuerte abrazo a todos desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 3, 2013)

Gracias por el dato Daniel Lopes! pues justamente lei en otro topic lo de los coloridos monitores! tengo unos 6 de esos pero ninguno de la marca lg! pero igual buscare entre esos dinosaurios! quizas los encuentre ahi!


----------



## rogelioa (Dic 3, 2014)

para hacer el vk200 casero utiza un destornillador de relojero con alambre esmalatado de 0,25
y adentro le pones una resistencia 56 ohms y solda las puntas y listo esta en vos lo que quieras
ponerle para aislarlo podes pintarlo con pintura negra de esmalte de uña que siempre es barata


----------



## ariel27 (Abr 3, 2017)

Hola...consulta, a la idea de usar un módulo de una base vertex se les podría sumar un pll que se venden en línea unos que se cambian la frecuencia por pulsadores y tiene un display de 7 segmentos..lo único que si mal no leí es de salida de 50mw...tendríamos que agregar una placa más? Si estoy en lo correcto alguien tiene algún circuito para llegar a los 100mw...gracias


----------



## elgriego (Abr 4, 2017)

ariel27 dijo:


> Hola...consulta, a la idea de usar un módulo de una base vertex se les podría sumar un pll que se venden en línea unos que se cambian la frecuencia por pulsadores y tiene un display de 7 segmentos..lo único que si mal no leí es de salida de 50mw...tendríamos que agregar una placa más? Si estoy en lo correcto alguien tiene algún circuito para llegar a los 100mw...gracias




Hola,Queres hacer la Gran Tyros. Es bastante trabajoso el asunto,tenes que abrir el modulo y trabajar sobre las bobinas y condensadores internos,,tarea algo compleja ,sin instrumental,,,si queres jugar y sacar poca potencia ,seria mas conveniente un modulo de catv.

Con respecto a lo de subir de 50 a 100mW ,,,Si buscas en el foro,por el rubro fm,te vas a topar con cientos de circuitos que hacen lo que vos pretendes.


Saludos.


----------



## ariel27 (Abr 4, 2017)

Gracias por responder...lo que quería hacer es un transmisor de 8 o 15w y como tengo un módulo guardado pensé en utilizarlo...también pensé en modificar un transmisor que está en 230mhz...pero esto me pareció más complicado...


----------



## ualquiera (Abr 4, 2017)

ariel27 dijo:


> Gracias por responder...lo que quería hacer es un transmisor de 8 o 15w y como tengo un módulo guardado pensé en utilizarlo...también pensé en modificar un transmisor que está en 230mhz...pero esto me pareció más complicado...



Me parece que podrías vender ese modulo que tenes y comprar los materiales para algo que no sea un "engendro" y se adapte a tus necesidades reales sin tener que adaptar/reformar nada.


----------



## ariel27 (Abr 4, 2017)

Si... También lo había pensado...


----------

